# research chem shelf life



## exphys88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone used year old research chems with good results?  I was told they have a 2 year shelf life but wanted to know if anyone has tested this.


----------



## toothache (Mar 14, 2011)

Sure....i've used clen that was that old and tamoxifen.  Still good to go.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 14, 2011)

the liquid research chems are good for a year or more, they should still work.


----------

